# vq swap



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to swap a vq in a Sentra 2001 gxe what do you think I would need to do the swap.


----------



## t8erSpecV (May 13, 2009)

i heard of a guy putting the vq in place of the qr25 but not in a gxe.... there is room but it will take some customization


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

Ive seen the vq in a sentra b15 on youtube it can be done they use the front wheel altima vq


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It can also use the Maxima's and the Quest's VQ. Normally reuses the 6spd tranny from the SpecV with the FWD VQ's bell housing. There's ALOT of work that goes into it. It has yet to be done to a b15 QG. 


Talk to this man. . . 

Travis Burelle / Forced Induction Racing
VQ swaps, Engine builds, Turbo kits, Chassis work..
985-713-1542 (www.fi-r.net • Index page)

He's the one who's the man when it comes to these swaps IMHO


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

*cool*

thanks dog if i cant save this 1.8 or it breaks again i will holla at him. Oh yeah i wonder what motor mounts are used in the swap


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

kynismo said:


> thanks dog if i cant save this 1.8 or it breaks again i will holla at him. Oh yeah i wonder what motor mounts are used in the swap


He makes them. It's going to take quite a large chunk of change to swap a VQ into a GXE. It's ~$4.5k for a Spec-V. The GXE has more different stuff than the Spec-V or even the SE-R. I'd would put a rough estimate at about $8k.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

*cool*

I drove a spec v today and liked it alot hopefully that motor and the other parts on the car arent crap like the 1.8 it would be a easy swap. thanks alot saint


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

kynismo said:


> I drove a spec v today and liked it alot hopefully that motor and the other parts on the car arent crap like the 1.8 it would be a easy swap. thanks alot saint


The 02-06 SpecVs have issues of thier own. Pre-cat failure, butterfly screws coming loose, and headgasket failure. ALL have been known to cause engine failure. 

Getting a catless header and loctiting the butterfly screws takes care of those fairly easily. The headgasket failure isnt quite as common as the other two.


----------

